# wna 1100 ath9k_htc dmesg floods

## 666threesixes666

dmesg showing tons and tons of "detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1"  anyone else with this device seeing it?

----------

## DONAHUE

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796456-start-0.html ???

----------

